# Family Compound for sale in Missouri



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

3 Homes and outbuildings on 80 acres abutting 1000+ acres of Mark Twain National forest and the Gasconade River. Private, rural location in SW Missouri, yet only 65 miles from downtown Springfield. Low taxes ($2216 for 2015), NO zoning, NO restrictions, NO permits to do anything! Nice little area with like minded neighbors. $749,900 Lots of pictures and info on fb page

https://www.facebook.com/missourifamilycompound/?ref=hl


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Beautiful property!


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Fabulous, but way out of my range.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful, but way out of my price range.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

That is a very nice property and homes. Wish I had the money or the means to buy it. 

Good luck with the sale, whoever buys it is going to get a nice place.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Looks like a little slice of heaven. Whoever buys it is very lucky. Too bad it's so far out of my price range


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Impressive. Also,way too spendy for me. We want to move to northern Minnesota.


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is a more complete description: 

FAMILY COMPOUND LIVING - Trails End Ranch is rustic country elegance on 80 acres in the Missouri Ozarks. The property offers seclusion yet a warm, quiet country feeling.
As you drive up the road to the completely fenced and gated property, you'll enjoy acres of wooded land as this property borders over 1000+ acres of Mark Twain National Forest. You'll first come The Bunkhouse - a remodeled 4 bedroom home with wood stove and appliances. Perfect for family or friends - or rent out to hunters, artists or those just looking for a get-a-way.
Next you'll see the chicken coop; detached garage with concrete floor, water and electric; dairy barn with 2 insulated stalls; and at the stop of a slight hill, the 60 x 125 shop/barn with concrete floor, electric, bathroom, tack room, 4 stalls, overhead electric doors and wood burning stove. This incredible barn has metal trusses, commercial lighting, 200 amp service and is also set up for propane heaters. The outside shower completes this building - even offering you hot water while you rinse off!
The "red" home was built in 2006 and is 2 bedrooms with 2 full baths. The floor plan offers an open kitchen, living room and dining room. Over sized mud room/laundry is perfect after you've been working outside or offers great storage for your supplies. No expense was spared - alarm system, tile flooring, solid oak cabinets and wide doors for handicap accessibility.
The third and final home, the "white" house is the same floor plan as the red home - just flipped. Also built in 2006, this home has a wonderful rock hearth fireplace in the living room, balcony off the loft and breath taking views of the open fields.
The property consists of hardwood timber, green pasture, hay ground, one pond and Gasconade River access. Very little intrusion, great water and the proximity of the National Forest allows for abundant wildlife with trophy whitetail deer, turkey and squirrels. Trails End is also within 90 minutes of six large lakes and multiple rivers for floating and fishing. There is NO zoning, NO restrictions, NO permits and Low taxes! Call Tom 417-531-3534 MOTIVATED SELLERS


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Our contract with realtor has now expired...much more able to negotiate a great deal now!


----------



## ConservatvHippy (Nov 6, 2013)

I hope the PowerBall tickets favor me soon. I could see my family in those pictures.


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

No more realtor contracts!!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Trailsend said:


> No more realtor contracts!!



I so wish we could afford it.. 

I have your FB liked and maybe one of my friends will see it and buy it.. Unlikely, but it never hurts to try..

Anyway, Good Luck, we'll keep dreaming..


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

A girl can wish, right? Just beautiful!

LuLu


----------

